
On the Road to Fedora Workstation 31 - bsg75
https://blogs.gnome.org/uraeus/2019/06/24/on-the-road-to-fedora-workstation-31/
======
hazeii
From the article:

>The reality is that X.org is basically maintained by us and thus once we stop
paying attention to it there is unlikely to be any major new releases coming
out and there might even be some bitrot setting in over time.

Well, at least it makes it clear how the wind blows these days.

~~~
yjftsjthsd-h
Well... interesting if true. Also quite unfortunate, since I rely on xdotool
and keynav in my daily workflow. I want to like wayland, but it's rather
designed to intentionally break things I'm using.

------
lucas_membrane
I am one of the Fedora 29 users for whom the upgrade to Fedora 30 refuses to
run because dependencies of some installed libraries in F29 cannot be obtained
for F30. There was a report of this soon after Fedora 30 was released, and
someone acknowledged the defect (related somehow to certain library
incompatibilities) promptly and said a fix would be out in a few weeks. I
don't think that the fix ever came out, but a somewhat inscrutable (to me)
workaround was promulgated, which I have chosen not to attempt. Will there be
a user-friendly way to upgrade Fedora 29 to Fedora 31 without a full re-
install?

------
FullyFunctional
All our users are running interactive sessions under X2Go (and it’s far from
ideal). Will this still work? Even worse than today? (I could be mistaken but
the impression I get from Wayland appears to be a dramatic emphasis on the
local desktop with a near-complete disregard of the remote scenario).

CONTEXT: heavy, expensive, licensed EDA tools imposes this usage model and
there’s really no way around it.

~~~
audidude
Quite the contrary.

I used to work on a proprietary remote display protocol and the remote X11
protocol is seen as an anti-pattern in that space. X11 requires draw
operations to be applied in-order, so every dropped packet means stalling the
client draw pipeline.

This is one major reason why other remote protocols use varied strategies that
look very different.

Wayland, in many ways, accepts that reality and moves the network-portability
away from the core protocol.

Besides, hardly anyone does draw operations on X11 without the Xshm extension
now days, so in practice, many apps are not that network portable. The
toolkits go through great effort to make it sort of work. Kinda. If you don't
look too closely.

That said, you could create a system that supports transparency similar to the
old design, but I'm not sure any active contributors are interested in doing
so.

One major reason for that is that most applications on Linux take advantage of
communication buses while also completely disregarding the idea of supporting
multiple sessions by the same user at the same time. So to have an application
work over the terminal, get a session (d-bus, seat, etc), and then collide
with other apps in a second session by the user doesn't make a lot of sense if
at the end of the day the user loses state, or worse, gets corrupted files.

------
ldng
Pipewire is very light on the why. And do not mention Gstreamer. Does it seek
to replace it too ?

~~~
jandrese
I'd be happy if Pipewire doesn't constantly burn CPU the way Pulseaudio likes
to, even when no sound is playing. It always annoys me to see Pulseaudio in
top, burning 5-10% of the CPU with thousands of hours of CPU time built up.

~~~
audidude
I've not seen this in the decade of running it on dozens of machines. So
chances are there is a bug somewhere related to your hardware or mixer
configuration.

~~~
jandrese
Maybe, but nothing I've ever tried has worked and I'm not the only one:

[https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/pulseaudio/+bug/20...](https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/pulseaudio/+bug/207135)

[https://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=2215353](https://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=2215353)

~~~
riquito
It's practically one comment each year in the last five years, doesn't look
like a widespread problem.

~~~
robocat
I've had the issue (Ubuntu with VM). I think I switched to ALSA, or just
disabled sound. On Linux when I "fix" a problem I very rarely write a comment
on a forum...

